# How to hybrid Type B and Type F



## crazyasianskills (Oct 20, 2008)

Hey everyone, I recently got a Type B and Type F from 9spuzzles. The Type F is actually very good in my opinion, but the B sucks. I was wondering if you guys could tell me any hybrids I could make with them? I'm willing to hybrid my F because I have a JSK coming soon.


----------



## MistArts (Oct 20, 2008)

Please add a question mark at the end. I think Erik and Rama uses B cubies but not sure what core.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 20, 2008)

There is your question mark. Hopefully it won't be so difficult to comprehend anymore.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 20, 2008)

crazyasianskills said:


> There is your question mark. Hopefully it won't be so difficult to comprehend anymore.



No need to be crappy about it


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 20, 2008)

Meant to be a joke, I realize now that sounded a bit rude. My bad.


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 20, 2008)

Try C or Rubik's core...


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok but does Type C suck with an Old Type A core?


----------



## Don Tonberry (Oct 21, 2008)

Don't the type C cores suck? Isn't it better to use a type A core?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 21, 2008)

I heard the C cores are good. But I just tried that hybrid and neither of them were very good. Anyone else have any other suggestions?


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 21, 2008)

MistArts said:


> Please add a question mark at the end. I think Erik and Rama uses B cubies but not sure what core.




I think Erik uses a 25th core. not sure about Rama...

you could try A/C core with F corners and B edges.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok thanks maybe I'll try that.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Oct 21, 2008)

Haha, I will have to try this once I get a type B. I doubt I'll be getting any more cubes though. I already have enough.


----------



## Crickets (Oct 21, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > Please add a question mark at the end. I think Erik and Rama uses B cubies but not sure what core.
> ...



Yeah I've heard the same, and idk bout Rama either sorry


----------



## supercube (Oct 23, 2008)

25th core + centers + screws is THE best. it has thicker shaft screws and the washers are built into the screw head. also the screw head fits snugly into the plastic center leaving little room for side-to-side motion. rubik's cores are all very similar. the new rubiks.com DIY core are slightly better and I know for a fact erik uses them cause he said it on youtube. yes erik uses B cubies.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2008)

Finally someone agrees that Type F is actually good. I really like how nicely it turns directly out of the box and with sillicon oil they become incredible. In my opinion they are the most underestimated types.


----------



## Faz (Oct 31, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Finally someone agrees that Type F is actually good. I really like how nicely it turns directly out of the box and with sillicon oil they become incredible. In my opinion they are the most underestimated types.



some people get duds - like me.


----------



## ArunJangity (Mar 7, 2009)

crazyasianskills said:


> There is your question mark. Hopefully it won't be so difficult to comprehend anymore.



hay ur the one asking why are u being such a jerk!
ppl are trying to help u, this wont make them want to at all


----------



## lalalala (Mar 7, 2009)

What i did to my type c is that i change it to the old type a core.Then i put the type a screws and washers but kept the type c springs and that seemed to work out really well


----------



## Tommie (Mar 8, 2009)

He ment that you`ll add a question mark to the topic, it looks like your telling us how to and not asking
And i have heard that the B cubes are the best.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Mar 8, 2009)

ArunJangity said:


> crazyasianskills said:
> 
> 
> > There is your question mark. Hopefully it won't be so difficult to comprehend anymore.
> ...



Try not to bump, and I meant that as a joke by the way. Or at least I think I did, this is from october or something.


----------



## Radu (Mar 24, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Finally someone agrees that Type F is actually good. I really like how nicely it turns directly out of the box and with sillicon oil they become incredible. In my opinion they are the most underestimated types.



i like their movement too, but they feel kinda cheap and fragile to me. any other opinions on type f?


----------

